# This Milling Cutter is Da Bomb!



## MrWhoopee (Aug 4, 2022)

After being unhappy with a 2 in. cutter head that uses the APMT inserts, I bought one of these on a recommendation from another member (who I would like to thank if I could remember his name).









						9.1US $ 35% OFF|Sekt1204 Aftn Lt30 10pcs Carbide Inserts + Km12 50-22 1pc Milling Cutter Cnc Turning Tool Lathe Cutter Tools Cutting Tool Set - Turning Tool - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




I've been using it for roughing down some prehardened 4140 and I'm truly impressed with the cutter AND the inserts. At 660 rpm and up to .060 DOC it is amazingly smooth and quiet. Above .060 DOC it begins to chatter some, most likely due to rigidity issues with the mill. I'm still running the first set of edges on the inserts and the edge and coating still look fine. It doesn't leave quite as good a finish as I want, so I do the finish pass with a small inserted fly-cutter. Three thumbs up!


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 4, 2022)

I second this recommendation...I have one, also can't remember why exactly.  For the price, it's amazing.   It gives a great finish on aluminum, and while I have some others I like for steel, this is very acceptable.


----------



## NCjeeper (Aug 4, 2022)

Never ordered from Ali express. Are they just like bang good?


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Aug 4, 2022)

I'm with winegrower, I've been extolling the virtues of these facemills for a while. I don't have the rigidity to use the molded inserts in steel as they chatter too much, but the ground ones for alu work fantastic. Beautiful finish and last forever in alu and a reasonable time in steel. If you're a tightwad like me you can even resharpen the inserts with a Dremel and a diamond dish a few times before the geometry goes out of whack


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 4, 2022)

I've never ordered from Bangood- are they like Aliexpress?  LOL had good luck with Ali- easy to navigate site
Only had one problem out of dozens of orders: ordered two 1$ items and only got one- I just let it go- not worth fussing over


----------



## jbaccell (Aug 4, 2022)

Mr, What type of shank did you use?  How does it attach to the head?  Thanks for yopur time.

Joe


----------



## ttabbal (Aug 4, 2022)

Aliexpress feels a little like the Amazon Marketplace of China. I think Banggood is a single company, but who knows for sure?  

I will say I've gotten the stuff I've ordered from both, and while quality can vary, it's generally been good.


----------



## Batmanacw (Aug 4, 2022)

I did a post on the SEHT/SEKT insert face mills a while back. They have been a game changer for me. My mill isn't very beefy and these inserts are really amazing in the face mills I have.


----------



## DavidR8 (Aug 4, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> I've never ordered from Bangood- are they like Aliexpress?  LOL had good luck with Ali- easy to navigate site
> Only had one problem out of dozens of orders: ordered two 1$ items and only got one- I just let it go- not worth fussing over


All of the stepper motors, ball screws, linear rails a bunch of other stuff for my CNC router came from Aliexpress. No issues and decent quality except for the limit switches.


----------



## Firstram (Aug 4, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> After being unhappy with a 2 in. cutter head that uses the APMT inserts, I bought one of these on a recommendation from another member (who I would like to thank if I could remember his name).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What arbor does this use?


----------



## Mill Lee farm (Aug 4, 2022)

Firstram said:


> What arbor does this use?


Yes. Do educate us on the required arbor please?
(R8 for me)
I may pull the trigger on this one


----------



## Reddinr (Aug 5, 2022)

Looks like a winner.  Is there a particular arbor on ali (R8 as well).  It is hard to tell what arbor size is needed on the site.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 5, 2022)

This one uses an FMB22 arbor, R8, straight shank and others.

Make sure that the R8 specifies 7/16 thread, not M12 (unless you have an M12 drawbar)


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Aug 6, 2022)

I bought a couple od M5 gear cutters amongst other tools from Aliexpress and they were chipped slightly on a tooth or two and the refunded me and told me I can keep the cutters. I also got both my DROs from Ali and I am still very happy with them. Thumbs up for Ali.........Banggood.....well.......I guess they are a gamble but I sometimes it works out and other times not so much. I try to stay away from them.


----------



## Video_man (Aug 19, 2022)

Responding to Mr. Whoopee's review, I ordered the same mill and inserts, and also  the aluminum-rated inserts available from the same vendor on AliExpress.  Took two weeks to arrive, packed nicely.  Ordered an arbor at the same time  (R8, 22mm with 7/16 mount hole, be careful because there is also a metric version with a different mount hole).   Highly pleased, my first test on 6061 with the AL inserts and a touch of A9 cutting compound at 420 rpm and fine feed left an almost-polished finish.  So the cutter head holds the inserts properly.  The inserts are labeled "Korloy," but a pack of 10 cost about the same as one Korloy insert here, so while I reserve judgment on their labeling, the inserts are well polished and work a treat.  Thanks, Mr. W!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 19, 2022)

Video_man said:


> Responding to Mr. Whoopee's review, I ordered the same mill and inserts, and also  the aluminum-rated inserts available from the same vendor on AliExpress.  Took two weeks to arrive, packed nicely.  Ordered an arbor at the same time  (R8, 22mm with 7/16 mount hole, be careful because there is also a metric version with a different mount hole).   Highly pleased, my first test on 6061 with the AL inserts and a touch of A9 cutting compound at 420 rpm and fine feed left an almost-polished finish.  So the cutter head holds the inserts properly.  The inserts are labeled "Korloy," but a pack of 10 cost about the same as one Korloy insert here, so while I reserve judgment on their labeling, the inserts are well polished and work a treat.  Thanks, Mr. W!


Glad to hear it works for you. The inserts I received are labeled Lamina, made in Switzerland. No more likely than genuine Korloy, but very good inserts just the same.


----------



## Reddinr (Aug 21, 2022)

I just received the mill, inserts and R8 arbor.  I think that the quality is quite reasonable for the price. 

I found that the dogs of the arbor that should align with the slots in the mill are off by a visible amount and make for a VERY tight fit.  By loosening the dogs' mounting screws I was able to jam the two together but it was pretty tight.  I think I will either just leave it that way, permanently mounted or I will grind off a tad of the dogs.  It looks like the slot in the mill I got is slightly off centerline, by 4-5 mils.  The dogs are about 3 mils narrower than the slot so it will go together with a little force.  The two pieces do bottom out as they should so I think it will work fine.  

I got the same inserts (pi LAMINA TECHN+LOGIES SEKT 1204 AFTN "LT30-PVD, SUBMICRON") and they appear to be decent inserts.  The "pi" is a pi symbol with a circle around it.  Does anyone know how to insert special symbols into a post?

Does anyone know of a working website for Lamina?  I am just curious to look.  The one I found on the box and via its holding company's website, Triton,  is a parked, website. (www . lamina-tech . ch)

I think this might become a real workhorse for me.  I'm really looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## WobblyHand (Aug 21, 2022)

Is this suitable for a PM25 class mill, or should I keep on looking?  My little carbide fly cutter has a rather slow removal rate.  Feels like it is beating the metal rather than cutting.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Aug 21, 2022)

I think the 2" cutter with the alu ground inserts would be perfect for a PM25 size mill. My 6x26 has a similar work envelope to that and it's awesome. Here's a bit of random mild steel with a skim cut to remove the scale


not the best pic, but you get the idea


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 21, 2022)

Reddinr said:


> Does anyone know how to insert special symbols into a post?








						Alt Codes List of Alt Key Codes Symbols
					






					www.alt-codes.net


----------



## woodchucker (Aug 21, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> After being unhappy with a 2 in. cutter head that uses the APMT inserts, I bought one of these on a recommendation from another member (who I would like to thank if I could remember his name).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are no specs that show the hole size on the head.. So what size arbor is needed?
edit: never mind... I see you answer it further down.


----------



## Dan Krager (Aug 21, 2022)

° = ALT+ 0176  º = ALT + 0186
π= ALT + 227 
¹ = ALT + 0185  
² = ALT + 0178
± = ALT + 0177
 Are ones that I keep on NOTEPAD for quick reference. 
DanK


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 21, 2022)

Dan Krager said:


> ° = ALT+ 0176  º = ALT + 0186
> π= ALT + 227
> ¹ = ALT + 0185
> ² = ALT + 0178
> ...


I've found that those don't work on computers without a 10-key keypad (like a laptop). At least the ones I've tried.


----------



## Flyinfool (Aug 21, 2022)

Most, not all, laptops that do not have a key pad do have a keypad mixed into the keyboard. look at the B, N, M, J, K, L, I, O, P keys for numbers on them. Numlock will turn them on to be used as a keypad that will work with the ALT codes.


----------



## WobblyHand (Aug 21, 2022)

Crossing his fingers - ordered this and the arbor.  Hope it makes life easier.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 21, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> Glad to hear it works for you. The inserts I received are labeled Lamina, made in Switzerland. No more likely than genuine Korloy, but very good inserts just the same.


How the hell?
The shipping is more than the entire kit?
How the heck is this possible?
Inserts alone can be over $100 for four.


----------



## WobblyHand (Aug 21, 2022)

Janderso said:


> How the hell?
> The shipping is more than the entire kit?
> How the heck is this possible?
> Inserts alone can be over $100 for four.


The inserts are most likely decent copies of real ones, ie ripped off designs.  That being said real inserts are probably marked up a lot.


----------



## WobblyHand (Aug 21, 2022)

Shipping on AliExpress is all over the map.  Sometimes it's free, other times it's outrageous.  Have to shop around, I'm afraid.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 21, 2022)

Janderso said:


> How the hell?
> The shipping is more than the entire kit?
> How the heck is this possible?
> Inserts alone can be over $100 for four.


I'm pretty certain they're counterfeit, but good inserts anyway. Still running on the first corners of the first set of inserts.  I just cut down some threading tool shanks today with them. The tool shanks seem to be somewhere around the the Rc 45-50 range. I took .060 DOC at 160 rpm, blue chips shooting off. The inserts still have the coating intact, show no signs of wear. I'm looking for more of those counterfeit inserts in different styles.


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 21, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> I'm *looking for more of those counterfeit *inserts in different styles.


That there just struck me as funny.


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 21, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> Alt Codes List of Alt Key Codes Symbols
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I hit Alt +5 it starts up my PowerPoint program, with or without the Num Lock button on.  I typed Alt + 0128 and holy hell, I had everything opening up.  It was like my computer was possessed.  Windows 10 BTW


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 21, 2022)

Flyinfool said:


> Most, not all, laptops that do not have a key pad do have a keypad mixed into the keyboard. look at the B, N, M, J, K, L, I, O, P keys for numbers on them. Numlock will turn them on to be used as a keypad that will work with the ALT codes.


Yeah, my Dell has those keys, but they are activated by the Fn key, no Numlock key. They don't produce the Alt codes.


7milesup said:


> When I hit Alt +5 it starts up my PowerPoint program, with or without the Num Lock button on.  I typed Alt + 0128 and holy hell, I had everything opening up.  It was like my computer was possessed.  Windows 10 BTW


That's why you just copy them from the Alt codes page.

edit: I stand corrected. If I hold down the Alt and Fn keys while entering the Fn number keys, it produces the Alt code when I release the keys.
Takes quite a bit of effort, the numbers are hard to see.


----------



## WobblyHand (Aug 25, 2022)

I attempted to order this cutter.  Did they ship them right away?  Think they ran out of them, or are making more.  Mine haven't shipped after 4 days.  AliExpress says they will cancel my order in 5 (more) days automatically if it isn't shipped.  (It seems I have the option to extend that time, if I want.) The shank was shipped immediately.  Hope the new lot of milling cutters are as good as the last.

I found the issue with my Sherline fly cutter.  It was beating the metal rather than cutting it.  The insert had failed.  It showed up as a tiny shiny spot on the tip of the carbide.  I replaced the insert with one from Valenite.  What a big difference!  C's and 6's again, and at least I could take 0.010" cuts without effort.  However, after cutting off about 100 sq inches of A36 the insert doesn't seem to be cutting as nicely.  The noise is greater and the mill seems to be working harder than when I first replaced the insert.  How many sq inches of fly cutting should one get with an insert?  Have to say the finish is still ok.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 25, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> I found the issue with my Sherline fly cutter.  It was beating the metal rather than cutting it.  The insert had failed.  It showed up as a tiny shiny spot on the tip of the carbide.  I replaced the insert with one from Valenite.  What a big difference!  C's and 6's again, and at least I could take 0.010" cuts without effort.  However, after cutting off about 100 sq inches of A36 the insert doesn't seem to be cutting as nicely.  The noise is greater and the mill seems to be working harder than when I first replaced the insert.  How many sq inches of fly cutting should one get with an insert?  Have to say the finish is still ok.


That's an impossible question to answer, too many variables. The scale on hot-rolled A36 is very abrasive and hard on cutters. It's important to take a deep enough cut to get under the scale on the first pass. What you are experiencing is the reason for getting an inserted face mill. A fly cutter is great for getting a flat surface with a nice finish, not that great for any significant metal removal. I've been using the face mill to get within .010 - .020, the switch to the fly cutter for that pretty, even finish.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 28, 2022)

Just used this cutter again today, milling 4 threading tool shanks down from 20 to 18mm. These tools are hard enough that my file slides off the burrs.  I am still using the first corners of the first inserts that I put in it. Running at 160 rpm, .060 DOC, it just chewed through them, throwing blue chips everywhere. The finish was not great, but I expected that considering what I was asking it to do. Definitely pushing the limits of rigidity on a BP type mill. I then finished with an inserted fly cutter.  I STILL can't see any wear on these inserts!


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 7, 2022)

My set has finally cleared Chinese customs.  Promise date is Sept 20th.  Feels like it has been forever.  Sometimes this stuff takes so long you forget about it.  You look at the funny looking gray plastic wrapping and try to guess what you ordered.  

AliExpress is not for those who desire instant gratification.  But most times, AliExpress is a heck of a lot lower cost than the alternatives.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 7, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> My set has finally cleared Chinese customs.  Promise date is Sept 20th.  Feels like it has been forever.  Sometimes this stuff takes so long you forget about it.  You look at the funny looking gray plastic wrapping and try to guess what you ordered.
> 
> AliExpress is not for those who desire instant gratification.  But most times, AliExpress is a heck of a lot lower cost than the alternatives.


Most of the stuff I've been ordering takes 2-3 weeks. I have more time than money, so that's fine. The weird part is that it takes almost as long for the package to get from LA (port of entry) to me as it takes to get from China to LA. I had 2 orders placed a week apart arrive on the same day. It is almost like unwrapping a Christmas present, wondering what's inside. The nearly continuous email updates are a bit much sometimes.


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 7, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> It is almost like unwrapping a Christmas present, wondering what's inside.


Exactly!  Kind of like you are 3 years old, full of wonderment.  Just had my 2.5 yro grandson visiting last weekend, so the comparison is fresh in my mind.


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 24, 2022)

Follow up.  Finally the arbor showed up.  Yeah, this is pretty nice.  Just did four faces on a piece of 7075.  LMS calculator says 1750 RPM?  I tried 1400, seems to work ok, will try a little bit faster.  This just plows through material that would stall at similar feeds before.  Quite a welcome difference.



Thanks for the tip on this.


----------



## ChazzC (Sep 30, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> Yeah, my Dell has those keys, but they are activated by the Fn key, no Numlock key. They don't produce the Alt codes.
> 
> That's why you just copy them from the Alt codes page.
> 
> ...


You need to get a Mac: the Option Key opens a new keyboard:





Shift-Option gives you these possibilities:



The row above the function keys changes depending on what you're doing; currently showing Chat shortcuts.


----------



## ChazzC (Sep 30, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> After being unhappy with a 2 in. cutter head that uses the APMT inserts, I bought one of these on a recommendation from another member (who I would like to thank if I could remember his name).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Late reply (sorry!).

I picked up this on eBay late last year:




Came with "Aluminum" inserts, but no arbor, so I worked a deal for the head, inserts, arbor plus an extra 10 inserts. Here's the current listing for the head & inserts (eBay item 224459253339):





I've only used it on 6061, but it does a nice job:



Should have used some cutting fluid on the final pass.


----------



## rodm1 (Oct 9, 2022)

The finish is very nice on those cuts.


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Oct 9, 2022)

How do you tell them to give you R8?


----------



## ChazzC (Oct 10, 2022)

rodm1 said:


> The finish is very nice on those cuts.


Thanks, would have been better (no/less smearing) if I had used cutting fluid for the final passes. The round, "Aluminum" inserts do a great job on 6061 and Delrin/Acetyl. I've seen it reported that they also work well on steel, but haven't attempted yet.


----------



## ChazzC (Oct 10, 2022)

Chips O'Toole said:


> How do you tell them to give you R8?


I messaged them about the arbor (7/16"-20 R8 in my case), and they pointed me to the correct one in their eBay Store. I was able to get the head, two sets of inserts and the arbor for $96 including shipping (extra inserts were $25). It was missing a retaining screw, but they quickly sent a replacement and extra clamps & screws from LA:




Overall a good deal and transaction.


----------

